# OEM vs. Aftermarket Headlights: Talk Me in or Out of Them?



## IAmWalrusss (Oct 10, 2018)

I recently came into a decision that I didn’t want to make; a rogue deer line-backing me at 51mph on my route home. Parked on the side of the road I am faced with something new. As I’ve taken on the flora and fauna (three deer, X amount of small animals) before with only minor hood dents. The woods are rough.
To break things short like my left headlight, I need to get a new assembly or set. I’ve been mentally throwing around the idea of going aftermarket, starting at said headlights. I’ve grown to love the black painted OEM lights more than any other car I’ve owned though. Here’s my questions for you to debate:
1.) What’s your preference on headlights? Are you a aftermarket or OEM type of person and why?
2.) Does anyone have a set or assembly or knows where to pick up some for a cheap/reasonable price?

Long time lurker, new time member. Thank you all for the help!


----------



## IAmWalrusss (Oct 10, 2018)

Here’s a photo with the remaining light (pun intended) I had after getting sacked. I’ll further inspect it in the morning


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome: 

Depends on cost vs happiness factor - is insurance paying for part of it? Are you a performance guy or a looks guy? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## IAmWalrusss (Oct 10, 2018)

I can’t say that I’m looking for performance in the long term as I own an automatic 1.8L. I’m mainly looking for practicality and looks, all of it is coming out of pocket so I can keep such a small incident off of my insurance record and off of the vehicle history.


----------



## IAmWalrusss (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you for the welcoming words as well! ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Unless you are willing to spend upwards of $600 for a custom retrofit set, stick with OEM. The OEM headlights provide the best light output and coverage on the road out of any of the cheap aftermarket options.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

OEM GM parts are the way to go. Aftermarket parts may not fit correctly and may not perform like original parts. Check out https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/ for amazing deals on Genuine GM parts with the factory warranty. Hope this helps.


----------

